# Lance Armstrong gave himself cancer says Sonnen



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

*Lance Armstrong gave himself cancer says Sonnen**UPDATE** Sonnen Denies*



> "When you screw up, you have to own it. That stuff really gets under my skin. Take Lance Armstrong. Lance Armstrong did a number of things and he gave himself cancer. He cheated, he did drugs, and he gave himself cancer. Well, instead of saying ‘Hey listen, I cheated and gave myself cancer, don't be like me.' He actually made himself the victim and then went out and profited something like $15 million dollars from this ‘Hey, poor me, let's find a cure for cancer' campaign instead of just coming clean and saying, ‘Look, here's what I did, I screwed myself up, and I hope people learn from my mistakes.' You just watch these guys and can't help but think, God, what a fraud. You got the whole Michael Phelps being a pothead thing too. I'm just glad I'm in the business I'm in so I can get them in the cage and kick the crap out of them."
> 
> Well, I gotta say I didn't see this twist coming. Chael Sonnen has turned his focus away from Anderson Silva and onto Lance Armstrong. Yes, the guy who rides bicycles. When asked by Larry Pepe on Pro MMA Radio what really bothers Sonnnen, Chael all of a sudden went on this rant about the seven-time Tour de France victor. The number one middleweight contender alleges that Lance actually gave himself cancer by blood-doping and taking performance enhancing drugs. Once again, Mr. Sonnen didn't let a little thing like facts get in the way of spewing hot air. A quick Lance Armstrong search on Google reveals that the cyclist was diagnosed with testicular cancer in 1996, but won his first Tour de France while first being accused of using PED's in 1999. I'm surely not one to nitpick on facts when it comes to pre-fight trash talk, but in this case, the Oregon native has officially crossed the line. And who knows where he was going with Michael Phelps hitting the bong a couple years back. Where do you come out on this nonsense? Any cycling fans, or virtually anybody else for that matter, take offense to this garbage?


Odd rant.

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/8/3/1603328/ufc-quick-quote-chael-sonnen-says


----------



## Ming Fu (May 10, 2010)

*Chael Sonnen slams Lance Armstrong: says he gave himself cancer*



> "When you screw up, you have to own it. That stuff really gets under my skin. Take Lance Armstrong. Lance Armstrong did a number of things and he gave himself cancer. He cheated, he did drugs, and he gave himself cancer. Well, instead of saying ‘Hey listen, I cheated and gave myself cancer, don't be like me.' He actually made himself the victim and then went out and profited something like $15 million dollars from this ‘Hey, poor me, let's find a cure for cancer' campaign instead of just coming clean and saying, ‘Look, here's what I did, I screwed myself up, and I hope people learn from my mistakes.' You just watch these guys and can't help but think, God, what a fraud. You got the whole Michael Phelps being a pothead thing too. I'm just glad I'm in the business I'm in so I can get them in the cage and kick the crap out of them."


I swear the more Chael opens his mouth the more I want to see Andy just smash him.

source:http://www.mmamania.com/2010/8/3/1603328/ufc-quick-quote-chael-sonnen-says


Sorry Mods, please delete this post, as the same topic was posted right around the same time.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Another gem from Chael "fail" Sonnen...


----------



## creepjacker (Jul 19, 2009)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Anderson, retire this guy. I've never seen a bigger loser in my life.


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

At first I thought he was really funny and don't get me wrong I still think he is funny. But sometimes he really crosses the line as in this case.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

It´s not like he´s not saying the true.
Ciclism it´s probably the sport with more "X-factor" involved.

Besides, only a slower person would believe that Lance was climbing 7 miles hills, non stop at full gas only on natutar ability...

p.s. Im a fan of Lance, i wish he had achieved his 8th win at the Tour, but come on, you gotta see behind the curtain sometines!


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

The fact remains that neither Chael knows if he used nor anyone else... Its a argument that cant hold much ground...ohhh i cant wait till your ground and pound fails and the Spider F%^cks you UP


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I thought cancer was just a universal "no go area" when taking a pop at someone?


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

well with that i think im going all in for silva to put this guy to sleep.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Chael speaks the truth... How dare you get cancer Lance and try to make us feel bad?? Admit its your fault and move on like Chael would...!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> well with that i think im going all in for silva to put this guy to sleep.


Yeah, he just revealed the mean bitch that he is.
Im looking forward to see if he keeps many fans after being this evil. Cancer is a no-go for sure no matter the situation.


----------



## NoSlickRemarks (Feb 6, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Yeah, he just revealed the mean bitch that he is.
> Im looking forward to see if he keeps many fans after being this evil. Cancer is a no-go for sure no matter the situation.


How did he JUST now reveal what a bitch he is? Just listen to any interview he has..


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

NoSlickRemarks said:


> How did he JUST now reveal what a bitch he is? Just listen to any interview he has..


Usually it´s just him talking crap, idont give much credit to what he says cause i know it´s just him hyping the fight.
But screwing with the cancer thing to me it´s just getting over every limit.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone who tries this hard isn't funny. Chael has never been funny. Anyone can talk out their ass 24/7. His wit/humor/personality isn't funny at all. If anyone wants to be an idiot they can "look" just as funy as Sonnen. It is just most people choose to not go that route.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

What does Lance Armstrong have to do with MMA? Chael is just a disgusting person, hopefully Andy humiliates him into retirement.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

If this is a legit conversation I'll officially be cheering for AS. Definitely crossed the line on that one.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Can Saturday please come by so this guy can inevitably fade into the sunset?


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sonnen is just another social conservative who opposes "potheads, tilted hats, grown men wearing pink, and gay jiu-jitsu". I cant wait to see Anderson completely destroy his face and rip him apart.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

I was rooting for Chael... until now.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Another gem from Chael "fail" Sonnen...


I like this! Did you think of it?!


If Sonnen still talks trash AFTER the fight, then I will not like him, but for now he's not doing much different than any of the trash talkers of old. (Except Chael says things that are somewhat articulate, or at the very least funny.) He's getting a ton of interviews, and interviews = $. I would never hold a grudge against a low-income athlete for wanting more hard earned $.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Chael has a point. Lance is probably the most doped person on the planet, so could be true.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)




----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Abrissbirne said:


> Chael has a point. Lance is probably the most doped person on the planet, so could be true.


Since when does steroid leads to cancer? Sonnen crossed the line this dude seriously needs his ass kicked. Its one thing to talk shit but then its another to talk shit outside ur profession.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Can Saturday please come by so this guy can inevitably fade into the sunset?


Oh I believe he will be around for a long time. I really don't see a lot of MW right now, who could actually beat this guy.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Atleast then he'll shut his mouth and go back to the Chael that no one cared about because he didn't trash talk or say stupid shit, rather he was just a cornbread nerd..and that's who he'll go back to after this one, thus no one caring about him.

Anyone with a tight submission game will beat him.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Since when does steroid leads to cancer?


Show me proof that it doesnt. Who knows what he took, could lead to cancer whatever it is. Have seen enough people die because of roids even though no one had cancer.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

So tired of his 15 minutes of fame. He's only in the main event because he's fighting Anderson Silva, not because he's "Chael Sonnen". No one ever looked forward to any of his fight until now and he acts like he's the biggest threat to the MW division since Dan Henderson. Even when he fought Nate, people were looking forward to Nate winning and earning a second shot at Anderson. After he looses Saturday, hope he goes back to doing what he does best, tapping out on the undercard. 

See ya Chael.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Hawndo said:


> I thought cancer was just a universal "no go area" when taking a pop at someone?


I was thinking the same thing.

That's like saying, "you f*cking prick! You just died, you motherf*cking prick! What kind of a bitch dies!" 

Its really distasteful, his rants are getting so bad to the point where he's going to start to lose his hardcore fanbase(since he doesn't have a casual one). And when you lose all your fans, _AND _you can't KO anyone, that's when you get fired. Come on Chael keep being a jackass, get yourself fired!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Abrissbirne said:


> Chael has a point. Lance is probably the most doped person on the planet, so could be true.





Abrissbirne said:


> Show me proof that it doesnt. Who knows what he took, could lead to cancer whatever it is. Have seen enough people die because of roids even though no one had cancer.



Whether or not Lance ever doped or not how in the hell does Chael know this for a fact? Is he a expert or blood doping, the tests Lance has taken and passed or supposedly failed that haven't been backed up yet, does he have secret inside information from the Tour De France and their testing policies that he can cite without a shred of doubt or is just talking out of his ass and expressing his opinion on facts he has no grounds to speak about?

The fact is he is talking out of his ass and just expressing his opinion not fact- that's bullshit IMO. If he has any proof then reveal it instead of just spouting off crap that he has no business acting like he knows it all.

There may be a day when Lance is proved to have cheated but it sure as hell won't come from the "expert" opinion of a jackass MMA fighter who is just trying to hype himself and opinions while acting like he knows it all.


I haven't have a problem with Chael while promoting this fight as it's worked and it's been pretty funny but talking out of your ass on subjects you don't know the true facts on is bullshit. 

Chael needs to stick to what he knows and this latest crap is complete bullshit to act like an authority on a subject he is as qualified to talk about as you and me.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm kind of regretting betting on him after this one. This is just a blatant cheap shot to _anyone_ that has cancer.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Walker said:


> Whether or not Lance ever doped or not how in the hell does Chael know this for a fact? Is he a expert or blood doping, the tests Lance has taken and passed or supposedly failed that haven't been backed up yet, does he have secret inside information from the Tour De France and their testing policies that he can cite without a shred of doubt or is just talking out of his ass and expressing his opinion on facts he has no grounds to speak about?
> 
> The fact is he is talking out of his ass and just expressing his opinion not fact- that's bullshit IMO. If he has any proof then reveal it instead of just spouting off crap that he has no business acting like he knows it all.
> 
> ...


Q: Lance, have you heard the latest from Chael Sonnen? What are your thoughts?

A: Who?

Q: Sonnen. Chael Sonnen.

A: Michael Son-? ...what? who??

Q: Next question?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

woah woah. You never joke about cancer ever. No one gets away with that. Only South Park mmkay.


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

Lance has raised over 293 million for Cancer..............**** SONNEN, I lost total respect for him! Mr Silva please BEAT That ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Lance is going down faster than a fat kid on a seesaw. If he doesn't get jail time I'd be surprised.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Brock, please remove the phallus from your chest and place it on Sonnen, as he has taken over the role of public enemy #1.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

I hope someday that I can troll as well as Chael Sonnen.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Anyone who tries this hard isn't funny. Chael has never been funny. Anyone can talk out their ass 24/7. His wit/humor/personality isn't funny at all. If anyone wants to be an idiot they can "look" just as funy as Sonnen. It is just most people choose to not go that route.


Exactly, and you have people promoting this guy like he's a great talker. He really isnt, he runs his mouth a lot, but nothing of substance comes out of it. 

Joe Rogan had the audacity to compare him to Muhammed Ali....

Like...really? Are you serious?


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

The Anderson Silva Show should be enough for you Sonnen..


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

Please andy please, DO NOT try to make another point to dana and toy with this guy, just destroy him and beat the living crap out of him.!

sonnen crossed the line big time!


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

TLC said:


> Exactly, and you have people promoting this guy like he's a great talker. He really isnt, he runs his mouth a lot, but nothing of substance comes out of it.
> 
> Joe Rogan had the audacity to compare him to Muhammed Ali....
> 
> Like...really? Are you serious?


mentioning this clowns name in the same sentence as Muhammed Ali is just disrespecting the legend.

i dont think ive ever hated a fighter more than i do sonnen right now.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Hawndo said:


> I thought cancer was just a universal "no go area" when taking a pop at someone?


It is, but we all know Sonnen is a habitual line-stepper.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Chael can say what he wants..it being a free country and all. I will say this though people have been offended for leaser said words. So basically i dont care.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

My mom passed away from cancer... im not taking his comment personal. Why are you guys?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

political correct pussies? something to that degree i think.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

My mother had breast cancer and I don't give care one whit about that as it relates to what Chael had to say about his ignorance over that. It's the fact that he's talking out of his ass over a subject he knows nothing about and is only using this subject to spout off his own narrow minded views.


Hype the Silva fight- it's working to perfection to make people actually care about a Silva title fight again to see the fight and see if he gets shut up or actually wins after talking so much smack. I have zero problem with that- but I don't like an ignorant jackass talking about things he knows nothing about. I hate the PC police and getting offended and calling this PC pussies reactions to this is bullshit and childish. 

I'm not offended by a person who has no idea what they are talking about but acting like he knows exactly what has happened with another athlete is crap.

Hopefully after this fight he can solve who really killed JFK, slam everyone who has smoked pot and involve himself into the steroid problem in other sports to solve all those problems.

Stick to what you know otherwise you just paint yourself as an idiot. The PC argument is laughable and weak.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Walker said:


> My mother had breast cancer and I don't give care one whit about that as it relates to what Chael had to say about his ignorance over that. *It's the fact that he's talking out of his ass over a subject he knows nothing about and is only using this subject to spout off his own narrow minded views.*
> 
> 
> Hype the Silva fight- it's working to perfection to make people actually care about a Silva title fight again to see the fight and see if he gets shut up or actually wins after talking so much smack. I have zero problem with that- but I don't like an ignorant jackass talking about things he knows nothing about. I hate the PC police and getting offended and calling this PC pussies reactions to this is bullshit and childish.
> ...


which is why people getting upset and offended over this all make it all the more laughable. Dudes a douche nozzle and what comes out of his mouth should be disregarded with a proper response like this:  and move on.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I bet Chael's kicking back in his computer chair right now, laughing at the masterpiece he's created.

Best troll ever IMO.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

MikeHawk said:


> I bet Chael's kicking back in his computer chair right now, laughing at the masterpiece he's created.
> 
> Best troll ever IMO.


Not as hard as we'll laugh when Anderson lights him up like a f*cking Christmas tree.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I know he is just trolling and he can be funny but as a brain cancer survivor I Must admit I am kind of offended.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm not offended. Guy is just trying to get a rise out of people. It worked, I'm just tired of him trying to get a rise out of people rather then the shit he is saying.

It'll stop by the end of the week, kind of looking forward to that.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> Since when does steroid leads to cancer? Sonnen crossed the line this dude seriously needs his ass kicked. Its one thing to talk shit but then its another to talk shit outside ur profession.


I duno:confused02:

http://www.bicycling.com/news/featured-stories/fignon-wonders-if-drug-use-caused-cancer

http://www.globalchange.com/steroids.htm

Stupid uneducated statement from Sonnen but IMHO Armstrong was part of a systematic doping program since his amateur days. I know a thing or two about the sport and about Lance having competed at a fairly high level myself some 15+ years ago.

By Chael’s rationale in 40 years when he comes down with Prostate cancer and ends up pissing in a bag and having a permanent limp noodle we can all assume he did it to himself with steroids?:sarcastic12:

I think some of what he says is funny and often close to the mark but he seems to be losing the script now that the fight is drawing near.


----------



## jonniz (Jul 5, 2007)

is anyone rootin for Sonnen?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

jonniz said:


> is anyone rootin for Sonnen?


I was, but this really got to me.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Daaamn
I didn't realise it till now, but i think these days there's a contest between Sonnen and Toney, to see wich one is more stupid, wich one is a bigger doouche or a bigger retard.

And i have to admit it's a very close "fight". But it's a very entertaining one. Back and fourth action, Toney strikes hard, Sonnen counters beautifully with a takedown. Really exciting.
This is the best "fight" these 2 will ever put on. :sarcastic12:

I can't wait to see Sonnen starring at nothing after Silva Knocks him the f**k out. 
Seriously, he is so frustrated and desperate for attention that he doesn't know what else to do.
What next?!!? Maybe he will trashtalk some athletes who take part in the Paralympics?! Common Chael, why not? Maybe there are some who injured themselves on purpose just to get simpathy and be paralympians?? Can you do it Chael?!?
Pathetic.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Since when does steroid leads to cancer?


Steroids have this little side effect that makes cells grow and reproduce including cancer cells. Some steroids (mainly the illegal ones) increase the risk for heart diseases, strokes, cancer and whatnot. Uncontrolled growth is not a good thing.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonniz said:


> is anyone rootin for Sonnen?


Im still Rooting for him!!! WAR SONNEN!!! Dry Hump Silva to DEATH for all i care.


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

*"Chael Sonnen is Special Olympics."*​
So am I the only one here that thinks Chael went to far with this one?

As much as I hate to say it he's right, Lance Armstrong is one nutty dude.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

It's possible that Chael meant this figuratively. No one's thrown that out there yet. Reading the quote I really didn't get the vibe that he was trying to make a medical diagnosis so much as he was trying to say that Lance Armstrong's a shitty individual. I don't have an opinion on Armstrong, just saying.

Anyway Sonnen is crazy as hell and damn good at getting attention. To me this kind of off the wall shit will just make it that much more epic if Chael can get the win.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

BREAKING NEWS!!! Chael Sonnen is a douche...


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

What Sonnen says is highly douchy and insensitive, but IMO it's somewhat true. It's just that we're groomed to be so politically correct that people like Lance or Michael J. Fox are untouchable because they support chemical "cures" for their diseases that in their case were probably acquired through reckless lifestyle choices. 

Cancer, Parkinson's etc. are all lifestyle diseases that hardly existed 50 years ago but are rampant now, they are caused by pumping the body full of artificial chemicals (carcinogens and toxins) that toy with it's natural control mechanisms and were never meant to be in the body, all in the name of "science" and short term gain whether it's physical enhancement or recreational pleasure. Metaphorically speaking, Cancer is nothing more than cells in the body going rogue after being subjected to more and more horrible shit than they are willing to take.

This is not a shot at everyone who has Cancer or Parkinson's or any modern degenerative disease ... unfortunately we live in an age where carcinogens and toxins are everywhere, in food pesticides, fertilizers, artificial food colors and additives like aspertame, GM food, air pollution, pharma, water supply (through "treated" industrial pollutants), toxic chemical dies on clothes, radiation, X-Rays and so on in addition to lifestyle choices like heavily chemicalized cigarettes, lack of anti-carcinogenic fresh fruits and veggies etc in diet and so on. It's not always people's fault that they get these diseases in such an environment where it's near impossible to avoid such things completely, but our choices often have more to do with it than we like to admit, specially if it is at a young age. 

So Lance probably did give himself Cancer from the steroids he did on top of the general exposure that we all have... just look at his wiki page, it's one long list of steroid scandals and accusations after another, many only shut out because the witnesses mysteriously bailed out (bribed) in court after their solid testimonies outside it. That combined with the fact that he broke all possible records beyond normal human ability that have stayed untouched for decades. It's not 100% proven, but it is likely. Same way Fox's alcoholism along with Hollywood's usual drugged out lifestyle may have had something to do with him getting Parkinson's. 

And yes, Steroids can give you Cancer, due in part to the massive testosterone/estrogen imbalances they cause and also since steroids cause abnormal uncontrolled growth of cells, which is exactly what cancer is ... when uncontrolled cell growth goes bad. 

http://www.emaxhealth.com/33/2057.html

In the same way, Parkinson's is a degenerative brain disease caused by neuron destroying chemicals and lifestyles like chronic alcoholism, massive doses of chemical brain altering drugs and psychedelics and so on in addition to the general toxicity of the world we live in.

Making yourself a Messiah and promoting "cures" for these toxic diseases with even more toxic medicine systems in not the answer IMO. Chemotherapy is nothing but big business making money from the poor victims of these diseases, poisoning the system further and reducing patients to helpless, tortured souls that have a survival rate of 33%, no higher than that without chemo. 

http://www.mnwelldir.org/docs/fraud/chemo.htm

So really, IMO people don't really survive cancer because of Chemo but in spite of it. I know someone who had Cancer and refused all these treatments, and just made lifestyle changes like a lot of fresh green veggies, no artificial diet, no chemical "meds" and so on and not only survived but is still alive more than a decade later. I'm not saying it always works, but the survival rate is just as high as chemo's meager 33%. I also have lots of grandparents and aunts who I watched suffer through almost a year of Chemo torture with everyone telling them how "brave" and "inspirational" they were being only to end up dead as any untreated person, except with a horrendously torturous last year of their lives that is still traumatizing for us to recall. 

I no longer think "Cancer Cure" foundations are anything more than big pharma ploys. The very people encouraging chemical dependencies are telling you they're working on miracle "cures" .. just pop a magic pill and it's over. IMO The real world doesn't work like that, every disease has a lifestyle cause ... like poor hygiene, improper/processed/artificial diet, lack of exercise, stress etc. .. and "cures" involve making good life choices more than billion dollar donations to magic companies that'll make it all go away. 

Still a douchy, insensitive thing for Sonnen to say, but just saying ... IMHO it's not all black and white.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I think Chael is speaking from more of a karma perspective here (as Lance took drugs before etc.) ... still though, cancer is cancer and shouldn't spoken of in this manner.


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

now thats just straight fucked up


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Chael is correct. just like liddell gave himself "arlovski chin" syndrome


----------



## fan4life (Oct 4, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> What Sonnen says is highly douchy and insensitive, but IMO it's somewhat true. It's just that we're groomed to be so politically correct that people like Lance or Michael J. Fox are untouchable because they support chemical "cures" for their diseases that in their case were probably acquired through reckless lifestyle choices.
> 
> Cancer, Parkinson's etc. are all lifestyle diseases that hardly existed 50 years ago but are rampant now, they are caused by pumping the body full of artificial chemicals (carcinogens and toxins) that toy with it's natural control mechanisms and were never meant to be in the body, all in the name of "science" and short term gain whether it's physical enhancement or recreational pleasure. Metaphorically speaking, Cancer is nothing more than cells in the body going rogue after being subjected to more and more horrible shit than they are willing to take.
> 
> ...


Is this chael?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I like Chael. :thumbsup:


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I hope Anderson Silva's knee comes out the back of Sonnen's skull. 

In five years, someone will say "Chael has to admit he screwed up...he talked trash and talked trash and then stepped into the cage with a pissed off Anderson Silva...he gave HIMSELF that massive brain damage....OWN IT, dude."

F Sonnen.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Walker said:


> Whether or not Lance ever doped or not how in the hell does Chael know this for a fact? Is he a expert or blood doping, the tests Lance has taken and passed or supposedly failed that haven't been backed up yet, does he have secret inside information from the Tour De France and their testing policies that he can cite without a shred of doubt or is just talking out of his ass and expressing his opinion on facts he has no grounds to speak about?
> 
> The fact is he is talking out of his ass and just expressing his opinion not fact- that's bullshit IMO. If he has any proof then reveal it instead of just spouting off crap that he has no business acting like he knows it all.
> 
> ...


In a sport where people are winning who were dopped before and got suspended for two years, i strongly believe a 6-7? times champion like Armstrong is not legit.
I would bet any amount of money in the world that he is and was doped. I would even go so far, that it is hard to find people who are not doped at the tour de france. Maybe last place or sth 
They should accept that the times of them are just to good to be true. Let them dope as they allready do it anyway, its their health, so why even bother to stop it. They should really learn it the hard way.


As for Sonnen, ofc this is not a nice thing to say, but he pointed out the obvious.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Lance Armstrong did not get cancer due to PED, he probably used them AFTER he got and recovered from cancer. It has never been proven that he used PED. 

However, his major results and all 7 Tour de France victories came AFTER he got cancer. SO he is not a victim of his own habits. 
On the contrary, he not only survived cancer, but proceded to make the greatest comeback in cycling, winning the toughest race a record holding 7 times.

Chael does not know what he is talking about.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

*Interesting Stuff!*


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the vid, for some reason my laziness precluded me for finding that myself on youtube, haha. Love it.

It's hard to get a read on the guy. Never said anything of Lance Armstrong? So this thread we have here that's currently 7 pages long is for nothing? Ah Chael. You're telling the truth when you're lying and lying when you tell the truth.

Saturday will be fun. I'm still predicting a Round 1 KO for AS though.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the update Bobby. That clears things up.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Chael on Jim Rome denying that he ever said this.

http://www.twithear.com/playaudio.php?yYldoz3LqcMl1eyNZ4HXt9prkDhMDd6Gwh..7sCho84HfLTT59zdcA//bl01

The funny part is when Rome plays the recording for him and it sounds exactly like him, and Chael claims it sounds like a guy with a hispanic accent. Seriously, what a douchebag move Chael.



Liddellianenko said:


> Cancer, Parkinson's etc. are all lifestyle diseases that hardly existed 50 years ago


These diseases are increasing in frequency because we have modern medicine and nutrition and are living longer than ever. It's just odds.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Chael on Jim Rome denying that he ever said this.
> 
> http://www.twithear.com/playaudio.php?yYldoz3LqcMl1eyNZ4HXt9prkDhMDd6Gwh..7sCho84HfLTT59zdcA//bl01


HAHAHAHA this scenario just got even funnier. Chael is batshit crazy I love it. 

War Sonnen! :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh boy hahhaahaahahaha :laugh:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

HexRei said:


> These diseases are increasing in frequency because we have modern medicine and nutrition and are living longer than ever. It's just odds.


I'm glad you brought that up. I recently read an article that said _if_ men lived long enough, they would _all_ get prostate cancer.

I can't find the article now, though.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

lol, know this is weird.. :laugh:

Either there is some guy who sounds disturbingly a lot like Chael, a pro CSI made an audio by cutting out numerous words of Chael and made the tape OR he has multiple ego's.
It really is weird though, if it really is him, why would he even say such a thing if he denies the whole thing? Usually, he seems like a guy who will always stick to his words.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

WOWWWWWWWW...

Kinda like John McCain insisting he never called himself a 'maverick' even though there's like a billion video/audio tapes of him doing so. Do republicans know what the internet is?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Is so stupid that almost astonishes me...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Leed said:


> lol, know this is weird.. :laugh:
> 
> Either there is some guy who sounds disturbingly a lot like Chael, a pro CSI made an audio by cutting out numerous words of Chael and made the tape OR he has multiple ego's.
> It really is weird though, if it really is him, why would he even say such a thing if he denies the whole thing? Usually, he seems like a guy who will always stick to his words.


he's also a hardcore conservative, which means when something goes wrong, deny, deny, and then deny some more. not that hardcore liberals dont do that as well


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Chael on Jim Rome denying that he ever said this.
> 
> http://www.twithear.com/playaudio.php?yYldoz3LqcMl1eyNZ4HXt9prkDhMDd6Gwh..7sCho84HfLTT59zdcA//bl01
> 
> The funny part is when Rome plays the recording for him and it sounds exactly like him, and Chael claims it sounds like a guy with a hispanic accent. Seriously, what a douchebag move Chael.


that sounds just like chael... wow... and i have 100k creds and a sig bet on him winning against anderson.. i hope i lose. the guys a ****


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

HexRei said:


> he's also a hardcore _*politician*_, which means when something goes wrong, deny, deny, and then deny some more.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> Fixed it for ya


yeah, i amended my statement to include the other major political pole, but your fix is probably more accurate


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Chael on Jim Rome denying that he ever said this.
> 
> http://www.twithear.com/playaudio.php?yYldoz3LqcMl1eyNZ4HXt9prkDhMDd6Gwh..7sCho84HfLTT59zdcA//bl01
> 
> ...


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Chael on Jim Rome denying that he ever said this.
> 
> http://www.twithear.com/playaudio.php?yYldoz3LqcMl1eyNZ4HXt9prkDhMDd6Gwh..7sCho84HfLTT59zdcA//bl01
> 
> ...


That is chael Sonnen for sure!:thumbsup:

The diseases are mostly due our lifestyle. According to a research, one can reduce the likelyhood of getting cancer by 80% by eating healthy and being physically active.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

fullcontact said:


> The diseases are mostly due our lifestyle. According to a research, one can reduce the likelyhood of getting cancer by 80% by eating healthy and being physically active.


I think "mostly" is a statement neither of us can prove. But cancer just happens, even to perfectly healthy people. It was a lot less common back when most people lived only 35 or even 55 years. Now, with plenty of people living till 75+, they have a lot more time to accumulate carcinogens and part of it really is simply luck.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

From what I understand, everyone possesses fatal disease potentials within our genes, many lie there dormant, some don't, how and/or why they are triggered isn't fully understood. More then likely, many of us have many multiples of deep, dormant cancer genes, some of which can be directly kept dormant by our physical and dietary habits, and some become triggered by unexplainable and unjustified reasons.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Chael speaks the truth... How dare you get cancer Lance and try to make us feel bad?? Admit its your fault and move on like Chael would...!


Chael is to the mma world what santa claus is to children: the absolute truth



HexRei said:


> he's also a hardcore conservative, which means when something goes wrong, deny, deny, and then deny some more. not that hardcore liberals dont do that as well


i forget what site i saw the interview on, but today he not only denies making the comment he also denies being on the radio all together


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

http://www.cagepotato.com/besides-b...also-neurologist-specializing-hearing-impaire

This link was posted in the tito thread because of the first part, but if you wait till :27, Chael Sonnen comes on and accuses Silva of greasing with baby oil and being a (and I quote) "cheater". LOL wut.


edit: relistening to this it definitely sounds EXACTLY like him. The nasal whine, the sighs during speaking, the little cackling laugh, all of these elements are present in both segments of that audio. either someone does a PERFECT impression of him, or he's full of shit.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

despite this....

WAR SONNEN


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I watched a lot of cylcing when I was younger and the guy dominating then was Miguel Indurain. One of the reasons Indurain was so good was that his body was built a bit differently and he actually had extra lung capacity to a normal human. 

A lot of people think if your that dominant in cycling you must be on the juice, but I think Indurain is a good example of someone who had a natural physical edge. So its very possible Lance was not on the juice. Id sooner be thinking innocent until proven guilty

from wiki:
Armstrong has recorded an aerobic capacity of 83.8 mL/kg/min (VO2 max),[35][36] much higher than the average person (40–50), but lower than some other Tour De France winners, such as Miguel Indurain (88.0, although reports exist that Indurain tested at 92–94) and


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSqJESKeILw

video of interview with Chael Sonnen by Larry Pepe. 
How can that be, since Chael said he had never done an interview with Larry Pepe?


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

wrong thread


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Judging By This Fight Maybe Chael Was Right!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Chael is the man.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Chael is the man.


um, he lost and lied about tapping.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

How is Chael a man? ^ He is far from a man what he did after the fight was over. ^


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Chael needed Lance's one testicle to actually finish this fight too bad he didn't have it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HexRei said:


> um, he lost and lied about tapping.


if u do ma or did mma you would have no friends because obviously you are giving no respect to sonnen after he fought a very impressive fight, im not ashamed to admit that i would lie about tapping in the biggest fight of my life, people would do a lot more for that belt. give him some slack regardless of personal feelings.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I saw him touch the leg once. I dont know how that can be tapping... it should be 3x atleast ESPECIALLY if its a choke and not a bone breaking submission. 

Chael is far superior to Anderson Silva and i will bet my life that Silva does NOT want a rematch.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> if u do ma or did mma you would have no friends because obviously you are giving no respect to sonnen after he fought a very impressive fight, im not ashamed to admit that i would lie about tapping in the biggest fight of my life, people would do a lot more for that belt. give him some slack regardless of personal feelings.


that's kind of like running a marathon, then hopping onto your friend's motorcycle at the end because your closest opponent is pulling ahead. it ruins the entire contest. 

And cmon, Chael had a similar controversy with Filho in their first fight- he has a problem getting submitted and a problem admitting it afterward.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

I think Sonnen is fantastic when it comes to fighting, but as a human is a lying piece of garbage. I'm trying to separate those two.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I saw him touch the leg once. I dont know how that can be tapping... it should be 3x atleast ESPECIALLY if its a choke and not a bone breaking submission.
> 
> Chael is far superior to Anderson Silva and i will bet my life that Silva does NOT want a rematch.


i think he only hit his leg lightly 2x or 1x, it was a bit dubious to me.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> I saw him touch the leg once. I dont know how that can be tapping... it should be 3x atleast ESPECIALLY if its a choke and not a bone breaking submission.
> 
> Chael is far superior to Anderson Silva and i will bet my life that Silva does NOT want a rematch.


It was a choke with armbar in, and he hit the leg twice at least. Fake taps are actually MORE disgusting than real taps imo. Fedor hit Werdum's leg ONCE and didn't cry about it afterward.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I'd love to see an instant rematch- Chael earned it and blew me away with how he handled Anderson for 4+ rounds. That being said he did lose- the ref should have been more clear when he called it though. It looked like he called it and then just sat there without completely being clear he called the fight over.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> It was a choke with armbar in, and he hit the leg twice at least. Fake taps are actually MORE disgusting than real taps imo. Fedor hit Werdum's leg ONCE and didn't cry about it afterward.


I didnt think he tapped. Maybe cuz im a huge Sonnen fan. Anyway i stand by that Silva does not want a rematch. I will bet any amount that Chael wins the rematch.


----------



## dtreidjr (Oct 15, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> I didnt think he tapped. Maybe cuz im a huge Sonnen fan. Anyway i stand by that Silva does not want a rematch. I will bet any amount that Chael wins the rematch.


I'm not a Sonnen "fan", but definately wanted to see him win. That being said, no chance in hell that he wins a rematch. He DOMINATED Anderson but doesn't have the tool set to put him away. He made 1 mistake and Anderson capitalized. Same thing would happen next time, just probably earlier unfortunately because I'd love to see him take that belt.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dtreidjr said:


> I'm not a Sonnen "fan", but definately wanted to see him win. That being said, no chance in hell that he wins a rematch. He DOMINATED Anderson but doesn't have the tool set to put him away. He made 1 mistake and Anderson capitalized. Same thing would happen next time, just probably earlier unfortunately because I'd love to see him take that belt.


Dominating someone for 23min is something that only a better fighter can do. Getting a submission after getting your ass kicked for 4 and a half rounds is something only lesser fighter with alot of luck on his side can do. I bet the house that next time Chael never gets caught.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

During the post-fight conference Chael more or less inadvertently admitted to it. An interviewer asked about all the things he's said and also the alleged Lance Armstrong incident and Chael said, paraphrased "I'm not going to apologize to anyone that I've said anything to."


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Dominating someone for 23min is something that only a better fighter can do. Getting a submission after getting your ass kicked for 4 and a half rounds is something only lesser fighter with alot of luck on his side can do. I bet the house that next time Chael never gets caught.


Really? Triangle Choke lucky? Really? well maybe he wouldnt have gotten it if Chael didnt **** up and put himself in a position for Anderson to lock it up. Its not like Chael is a God as defending submissions anyways.... that is like his ultimate weakness and will continue to be if he keeps thinking BJJ is "gay" Like he said.

The only way to get a lucky win in MMA is by the judges decision or a Referee mistake. You dont get lucky finishing a guy in any way shape or form. Did Chael beast for 23 minutes? Yes. Was he winning up until he got choked out? Yes. But this is MMA and if you can dominate a guy but not finish him its your own damn fault for getting KO'd, TKO'd, or submitted in the final minute or seconds.

Chael lost and Anderson won. There was nothing lucky about any of it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> Vocal front of MMA, Chael Sonnen has been in the headlines for several years for his choice of words for his opponents and also his legal troubles. Now, courtesy of the Jim Rome Show, Sonnen went on the offensive in describing a run-in he had with disgraced former Tour de France champion, Lance Armstrong.
> 
> Armstrong recently admitted to taking performance enhancing supplements during his career. Sonnen was suspended from MMA after he tested positive for raised level of testosterone. While Armstrong’s case represents a much bigger scale, Sonnen was still put into the spotlight of eliminating PED’s from the sport of MMA. Either way, the two athletes don’t quite see eye to eye:
> 
> ...












:thumb01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

sonnens always right in the end ladies and germs


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> I saw him touch the leg once. I dont know how that can be tapping... it should be 3x atleast ESPECIALLY if its a choke and not a bone breaking submission.
> 
> Chael is far superior to Anderson Silva and i will bet my life that Silva does NOT want a rematch.




lmfao

More comedy gold.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> lmfao
> 
> More comedy gold.


To be fair Anderson tried pretty hard to not get a Rematch.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Huh in retrospect one of the few things I agreed with Chael on, he was right on. Lance was pretty obvious all along.

Then again it's not like Chael has room to talk with his TRT and probable steroid abuse.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Huh in retrospect one of the few things I agreed with Chael on, he was right on. Lance was pretty obvious all along.
> 
> Then again it's not like Chael has room to talk with his TRT and probable steroid abuse.


Yeah, he's roiding legally, and blood doping isn't even tested for in MMA, I wouldn't be surprised if many fighters do it to some degree, although its not as safe for MMA as for sports without weight cutting.


Lance should have gone into MMA instead, clearly


----------

